# The Puzzle Reaver



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

You and your teammates are about to embark on an epic quest, one that will take you from the splendor of Kallamehr, across the treacherous Gulf of Shamuz, and into the sweaty southern jungles of Allansia. Throughout your quest you will be chased, taunted, led astray, bedeviled and generally harassed by the most unpredictable of enemies- The Puzzle Reaver

The Puzzle Reaver is a being of many guises. Among bawdy yokels, he will seem to be a rumbustious fellow of mirth and merriment. When at the court of some noble, however, he will be full charm, chivalry and courtly etiquette- the perfect diplomat.

This chameleonic ability has allowed the Reaver to blend into many communities, where he has gleefully spread chaos and disorder, turned brother against brother, and always escaped justice. All this he did in the name of his masters, the Trickster Gods of Luck and chance. But now he is plotting a scheme so grand, so apocalyptic, so downright devious, that the dastardly Balthus Dire would wince with abject jealousy were he to hear of it.

In these adventures, the players will soon encounter the quizzical, enigmatic trappings of the Reaver. While he may seem whimsical, he is not to be trifled with. An unpredictable enemy is a deadly enemy. Still, the adventurers must stop the Reaver if is perilous plan is not to come to fruition and plunge the Southern Lands into Primal Chaos.

YOU will take the part of a brave adventurer, be it in the form of a mighty warrior or a powerful wizard. You have all heard of the untold splendor and wealth of the port city of Kallamehr and have set it as your destination. You have met on the road and joined together in an attempt to increase your chances of wealth and success. You may be brothers, friends or complete strangers but you will band together and throughout the adventure form strong bands of friendship. Your adventure starts as you set off on your long journey down the Southern Road that will take you to the city of your dreams. At the present time The Reaver is no concern of yours. To you he is just a legend from far off lands. Good Luck.


*
Hello again.*
Ok, I know most of you will be thinking ‘But Romero, you already have rp’s running.’ And yes, I do. But I have no work and my summer holidays ahead of me. I promise I can dedicate a high level of commitment to all of the rp’s. For those involved in my most recent other, the Fall of Yevin VI, I promise that me posting this means that I have not been preparing the action thread. I have had this rp building for a while now and I deem it ready. I have a long storyline which I have split up into ‘Act’s’, 4 in total. If it is going badly then I will stop after the first and start a new one for the second. Or I might join it all into one epic journey. The system I am using is something probably unseen by most but if you have any questions just ask and I will be happy to answer to the fullest of my ability. I am going to use a battle system based around skill and stamina with dice rolls to determine injury and victory. If your stamina ever hits zero then you will black out and stop be out if it until a comrade revives you after the battle. It is first come first serve as there are only five places and i want the best people to get in. 

Act 1: In the city of Kallamehr the players must attain three items to grant them passage across the Gulf of Shamuz.

Act 2: Onboard the Reavers ship, Twice Shy, the players travel north across the Gulf of Shamuz.

Act 3: The players enter the jungles of Allansia. Here they must trek though the jungle and retrieve the Pendulum of Fate from the Shrine of Destiny.

Act 4: The players must follow the Reaver to his lair in the jungle. There they must confront him and defeat him once and for all.

*Rules*
No Godmodding
Looking for 5 players at max and 4 at min.
Must post only once per update unless I approve for a second.
Post length of at least 10 sentences. But I expect more.
Don’t argue about fight results.
If you die, which you might, please stay with the rp as you will almost definitely be brought back to life later by a genie or wizard..

*Character Sheet*
Name: (Anything goes here. You can be male or female)

Age: (Warrior: 20-45. Wizard: 50- 70)

Appearance: (You are all human but describe your appearance and any distinguishing features. No one above 6’2” please. And no below 5'")

Personality: (Describe what you are like. I will use this in the rp.)

Class: (Wizard: 2 max. Warrior: Remainder)

Equipment: (You have set starting equipment but you will get more later as the rp goes on. And when i say later i mean after the second update. Warrior: Sword, Backpack, Coil of Rope, 10 provisions which heal 2 stamina each. Wizard: Staff, Backpack, Coil of Rope, Spell book, 8 provisions.)

Background: (Obviously you know nothing about this world. So feel free to run stuff by me so I can approve. You will be an adventurer and so probably either have adventuring blood in your veins or ave been forced to join the adventurer path. You may be siblings or friends with other players and work out background together.

Stamina: (I will determine this, skill, luck and magic level for you when you join. Stamina reflects your general constitution, your will to survive, your determination and overall fitness; the higher you stamina score the longer you will be able to survive. I will roll two dice and add 12 for Warrior and roll 2 dice and add 6 for a Wizard but a wizard’s stamina can never exceed 14. Stamina can be depleted and increased but may never exceed the initial score.)

Skill: (Skill reflect your swordsmanship and general fighting expertise, the higher the better. For a warrior I will roll 1 dice and add 6. For the wizard I will roll 1 dice and add 4. Skill can be depleted and increased but never exceed the initial score)

Luck: (Luck indicates how naturally lucky a person you are. For a Warrior I will roll 1 dice and add 6. For a wizard I will roll 1 dice and add 8. Luck can be increased and depleted but never exceed the initial scores.)

Magic: (Only for wizards. This represents how many spells you can cast per act. To work this out I will roll 2 dice and add 6.)

*Spells*: (Only for wizards. A wizard may select 6 spells. The choices are listed below.)

Creature copy: This spell allows the wizard to conjure up an exact duplicate of a monster that he or his comrades are fighting. The copy will have the same skill and stamina as the original but will be controlled by the wizard to do his bidding.

ESP: This spell allows the wizard to tune into physic wavelengths. This does not allow him to read minds, just pick up general frames of mind. For example the wizard will be able to detect emotions.

Fire: All creatures are afraid are afraid of fire and this spell allows the wizard to create fire at will. He can do what he wishes with the fire, from throwing ti to the ground or creating a wall of fire to protect him and his allies.

Fool’s Gold: This spell will turn ordinary rock into a pile of what appears to be gold. However is is merely an illusion. The illusion will only last a few minutes at most.

Illusion: This is a powerful spell but it has its limitations. The wizard can create any illusion he wishes, from a bridge over a chasm to a pit of serpents. But the illusion can never harm creatures. And the illusion will be broken if the illusion is broken. For example if someone fell through an illusionary bridge.

Levitation: This spell can be cast on objects, people or the wizard himself. It frees its targets firm the laws of gravity and allows him to float into the air under the wizard’s control. But the wizard can only move the target up and down, for it is no flying spell.

Shielding: This spell allows the wizard to conjure up an invisible, immobile shield in front of him and up to six companions. This shield protects those behind it form any physical objects such as arrows, swords or creatures. The spell does not stop magic and as it stops anything reaching them, it stops anything reaching their enemy’s either.

Luck: This spell allows the wizard to restore an adventurer’s luck to its initial value. This spell may not be cast while the wizard is in combat. He may cast it on himself or one of his comrades.

Skill: This spell is the same as Luck, except that it affects the adventurer’s Skill value.

Stamina: Same as Luck and Skill but affects the Stamina score.

Strength: This spell bestows the wizard with the strength of a troll. This allows him to smash down doors and lift boulders and other feats that require enormous strength. The spell only last one use, for example the wizard will return to norm after he smashes through a locked door.

Weakness: Some creatures are reduced to sniveling weaklings by this spell. I will roll two, one for skill and one for stamina; I will then deduct that roll from the enemy’s stats.

So that’s it. See you all soon, hopefully.

*
Accepted Characters*

Fublemore: son of azurman
Kristan Gormann: Malochai
Harald Stoneskin: HOGGLORD
Venerio le Grato: Ratvan

*How it works*

Battles (which are common) will be resolved like this. It is new and unseen but i trust the players will work it out quickly. Actual battles will be resolved by me this is just to give you an idea of how i do it.

Each creature will have a skill and stamina score. I am going to use 'Hamster' as an example.

HAMSTER- Skill:4 Stamina:4

I roll two dice for Hamster, the result is 3 and 5 and he adds his skill of 4. Total is 12

I roll two dice for the player fighting. The result is 5 and 4 and he adds his skill of 8. Total is 17

Beacuse the player's attack strength is greater he wounds the Hamster.

The Hamster loses 2 stamins points, a wound So now the hamster has 2 stamina left, one wound.

This is then repeated until either the player or the hamster is reduced to 0 stamina.

So lets say that the next round the hamster wounds the player. He loses two stamina point but then next round he kills the hamster.

So in terms of roleplaying the player would say somthing like
"I stepped forward and swung at the hideos and scary hamster. My blade sunk deep but the creature fought on. It leapt forward and sank it's teeth deep into my hand. I shouted in pain before flinging the hamster to the floor and skewering it to the floor, it is dead."

Any questions just ask.


*Map* just somthing i have been working on for a while


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

yikes thats a long list ill get started in the morning


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

name:fumblemore

age:69

appearance:fumblemore has had a few mishaps with his arcane powers and most show to this day.he was originally taller than most men but has since been shrunk to 5’3.his beard was once long and flowing but is now a short black mess of hair.his long black hair comes down to his waist.he has been blinded in his right eye after a light spell exploded in his face leaving his right eye a plain white surface. he has a short but large nose that sticks out further than his tall point hat’s brim.surrounding his right eye it has been blackened by scorch marks from the same spell that lost his sight.his skin is pale due to his lack of sunlight and he has large bushy eyebrows that block most of what vision he has left.

personality:fumblemore is a very cheery and joyful person that is always up for a laugh but his lack of seriousness means that he often will either blow up his tent or throw away the campfire just by tapping his staff.when it comes to people (especially young adventurers) he knows as much as a new born baby as he only ever leaves his twisted tower for supplies and “guinea pigs” so he will often misunderstand what the others are saying but will not interrupt none the less.

class:wizard

equipment:staff,backpack,coil of rope,spell book,8 provisions.,

background:fumblemore’s parents were mighty and they would often dazzle whole cities with there incantations and they even opened up a school for magic located on an island just off the bay of storms but due to there magical knowledge they surrounded the island in a barrier which stopped the iconic storms from bothering them and when fumblemore arrived they thought everything was perfect but they were wrong.one of there students corldalf was banned from the school due to his learning of necromancy and this disgusted fumblemore’s parents and so they sent him packing.later that night corldalf returned to the school and invaded it with skeletal soldiers and killed all the casters within including fumblemore’s parents leaving there 2 year old son fumblemore to go to an orphanage but when he was old enough to leave he started working as a bartender till he had enough money to buy the remains of the school and when he finished patching it up he left the tavern and started reading the spell books his parents left.

spells:fire,levitation,stength,stamina,weakness,creature copy

Skill: Dice roll of 2. Plus 4. Total 6.
Stamina: Dice rolls of 5 and 1. Plus 6. Total 12
Luck: Dice roll of 3. Plus 8. Total 11
Magic Level: Dice rolls of 1 and 2. Plus 6. Total 9


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

something tells me you have been watching the yogscast


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

howd u guess


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Ok. Son of azurman. Your stats are as follows.

Skill: Dice roll of 2. Plus 4. Total 6.
Stamina: Dice rolls of 5 and 1. Plus 6. Total 12
Luck: Dice roll of 3. Plus 8. Total 11
Magic Level: Dice rolls of 1 and 2. Plus 6. Total 9

If you can add that to your character sheet now. As for the sheet itself. it all looks good but can you make your character taller thanks. 5'3" would be fine.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

I would appreciate any comments or feedback on this rp at any time. I am looking at you, rems, darkreever.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

wait a minute... Haven't you got at least three RPs on the go now Romero? :shok:


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

are humans the only humanoids on this adventure,
what type of landscape/terrain will we be travelling through


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Ahhh. Good Q's. 

Yes Karak, but if you read the OCC i explain and you have just proved my point.

Along your quest you will encounter a lot of different creatures. If you really want me to list them all it will take me a while.

The landscape is as follows. We start in the great port city of Kallamehr. At the end of that act we board a ship, Twice Shy. In Act two we explore that ship. Act three we arrive at the jungles of Allansia. We make our way through there to the prowler's lair where we try and defeat him in act four.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

thanks for the sum up on terrain,for creature i meant like what main ones like how tyranids have tons of different kinds but the main ones are warriors,gaunts and tyrants etc


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Not sure exactly what you mean. I can tell you that there are men, dwarves and a whole host of other strange creatures.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

ye that what i meant like dwarves,elves
sorry if i wasnt being clear


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

no elves. just thought i should mention that.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

ok, what don't people like about this rp. Over 100 veiws and only 1 person expressed intrest. Please tell me what is wrong and i will change it. I have a good storyline that i don't want to go to waste.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Sorry for not showing myself, I've been searching these posts for a while now and I think I'm interested, but I don't really get the setting. Is it a standard fantasy setting or a setting based on a book/game/film/other?


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

It is standard fantasy. But you will work it out through the action. i have already written the action thread. That is how much of this storyline i have.

I am drawing up a map and could show you if i can get it up.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Ok, I need to double check exactly how much time I have free. I think I'll be able to join up though.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

that is good to hear. Hope you can manage HOGGLORD.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Well mate, seems interesting, but it is really hard to say what sort of character traits to give you because so little is detailed in the opening about what the world is like. For example, Why are we undertaking this quest? What is the point? Are we after something? What is known about the Riddling Prowler? Obviously someone knows something about it or we wouldn't be on our guard while walking through the jungle. What is going on in the world outside the jungle? What is the world like? 

I think one of the reasons that you have had little interest is that there is not enough umph to get people's curiosity piqued. There is little for them to identify with in their characters, because you have no idea how your character fits into the larger scope of the world as a whole. 

I would suggest fleshing out the description of the world and the purpose of the quest and the reason for the characters to band together and you may garner more interest. I am more than happy to help you out if you want it so hit me up with questions if you need to.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

I have updated the first post. Hope it is better now.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

whooh. Managed to get up the map and finish the background.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

romero how did you make the map


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

well i drew the main outline and stuff. Scanned it in and did some stuff on paint and photoshop. Why?


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

ive tried making one before but the only way i could think of is just draw as my comp doesn't have photoshop or paint


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

what map are you after. I might be able to draw it up. What do people think of the new name?

Just thought i better post up the NPC that will be with you at the start of the adventure. He will hint you and guide you in the right direction so listen to him. 

Name: Jugor Naut

Age: 37

Appearance: Jugo is tall and built well. He stands at 6'1", tall but not overly so. He has blonde hair that is short and seemingly always well kept. He has a well cared for beard of the same blonde as his hair. He has no sign of age or war upon his face and is considered handsome by many races. It is for this reason that Jugor has a woman in nearly every city across the old world. He has emerald eyes that seem to sparkle with joy at all times. His recent journays in the scorching sun if the southern lands has left Jugor's skin tanned brown and weathered.

Personality: Jugor is a warm hearted man who likes to share jokes and tales of adventure to any who will listen. He is a man who does not take well to being alone, it is for this reason that he was instrumental in forging the freindship between the other adventurer's he met on the road. Jugo's many years of adventure and questing has left his mind sharp and his intelligence inpressive. He enjoys solving riddles and puzzles in his spare time.

Class: Warrior

Equipment: Sword, Backpack, Coil of Rope, 10 provisions.

Stamina: 3+4+12=19

Skill: 5+6=11

Luck: 3+6=9


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Is this guy called Issle or Jugor? Because in the appearance he's called both names


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

oh whoops. He is Jugor Naut (juggernaut). Are you thinking of joining Santaire. It would be great if you did. And i promise i won't double post. Again.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Damn! Have I missed it? Is there any chance of me joining up?


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

you havn't missed it HOGGLORD. I have only got son of azurman so i can't start it yet.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

are there dragons in this? (I'm just trying to make my background.)


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

there are dragons but they come from the North Lands and you are unlikely to find any during this quest.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Name: Kristan Gormann

Age: 53

Appearance: Kristan is 6’ exactly, with black hair that reaches down to his shoulders. His eyes are jade green, distinct in a face that is gaunt and pale from long hours of study in libraries and studies of lords and fellow wizards from all the lands of Allansia. 

Personality: Kristan is generally withdrawn from people, as they are intimidated by his skills and dislike his talents. However, when he gets to know people, and they overcome their initial dislike of him, he opens up, becoming very genial and easy to talk to.

Class: Wizard

Equipment: Staff, Backpack, Coil of Rope, Spell Book, 8 provisions

Background: Kristan was born in Bei-han, on the coast of The Glimmering Sea. His parents were neither rich nor poor, but in the lower middle-class, able to afford a comfortable but not lavish lifestyle for their first and only son. He had a tutor who taught him to read and write, the basic of mathematics, as well as lateral thinking and problem solving. 

He first displayed arcane abilities at ten years old, when, during a session with said tutor that he found boring, he concentrated steadily on his parchment, and felt something _click_ inside his mind. A feeling rushed through him, and the parchment caught fire. His tutor was just as surprised, but reported the matter to his parents. From then on, his parents hired another tutor, a professor of the arcane, and used every spare coin they had on supplies for their son’s burgeoning magical abilities. 

At the age of twenty, Kristan finally outgrew the teachings of both tutors and moved away from his birth-city, travelling the length and breadth of Allansia in the search of more knowledge; the key to power, as he saw it. Another five years passed, and he had grown more powerful than his old teacher had been, and remembered of a story he had once been told by his mentor - the city of Kallamehr, a city of power, splendour beyond imagination. Yet not a place for the weak. Any who went there in search of power, but were unprepared for it, would wind up weak and chewed out, a husk of the person who went there. And this is where he was now headed.

Spells:
Creature Copy
Fire
Shielding
Weakness
Levitation
Illusion

Stamina: *14* (6+3+6=14)

Skill: *9* (5+4=9)

Luck: *13* (5+8=13)

Magic Level: *13* (2+5+6=13)


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Good so far Malochai but remember to pick your spells. I will work out your stats as soon as i get some dice.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Rest of it has been edited in.
Is the background OK?


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

that is all good and fine.
Skill: 5+4=9
Stamina:6+3+6=14 (actually 15 but you hit limit)
Luck: 5+8=13
Magic Level: 2+5+6=13


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

that all looks good so far. Your stats are.
Skill: 4+6=10
Stamina: 2+3+12=17
Luck: 6+6=12

Updating First Post


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Name: Harald Stoneskin 

Age: 28

Appearance: Standing at a mighty 6'2, Harald is a mountain of a man. He has a huge blond beard and long flowing blond hair. He has one eye that is a pale blue, the other is pearly white behind an eyepatch. He normally wears a thick, rough jacket of wool, a hooded traveling cloak and tough hide boots.

Personality: Loud, brutish and bombastic. Harald is as large in personality as he is in stature, he will always make his views known to the others around him. He is loyal to his friends and follows a strict code of honour, but never forgets a misdeed committed against him. He will do everything in his power to see a wrongdoer put to justice.

Class: Warrior

Equipment: Sword, Backpack, Coil of Rope, 10 provisions which heal 2 stamina each.

Background:Born into a nomadic clan on the edge of the barren, icy northern lands, Harald's people learned to be raiders and adventurers beyond compare. Caring little for such quaint concepts as farming and settling, his people searched the land for new prey. Eventually, the people they pillaged and raided left. This gave the clan no way to gain food, so they began warring amongst themselves. Harald left the warring tribe and was promptly arrested crossing a border. He fought back against the guards who attempted to arrest him, knocking two to the ground. The others subdued him and he was held on trial. He was in prison for several months before he and six of his fellow captives planned an escape.
They broke out after choking one guard to death through the bars, then fighting the rest off with the fallen guard's weapons. When they escaped, they went their separate ways. Harald wandered through the plains for a long time, no idea where he was. Eventually he reached a town, Rollnir, which sits in the shadow of Kallamehr. He found work as a mercenary, where he earned a little money, body guarding a paranoid merchant. He spent that money on drink and, using the trading sensibilities that 12 pints of strong ale give you, some rope in a backpack. Now disgruntled by his purchase, he is looking for something else to do.


Stamina: 17

Skill: 10

Luck: 12

that Ok?


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

That is all good but it is better if you have not reached Kallamehr, maybe you are in a nearby city and are travelling to Kallamehr.
With HOGGLORD in we need two more warriors to start this up. Although i can probably begin with just 1 more.


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

I like the look of this. Count me in.

Name: Takar Lernov

Age: 37

Appearance: Takar is tall and slim. He is not built srongly but his light frame hides an impressive strength. His skin is tanned and olive from his many years in the baking sun of Allansia. His eyes are a striking shade of the darkest brown, in fact his eyes appear almost black. His hairs os long and midnight black. He is a tidy man, his hair always combed back behind his ears and his clothes neat. He is often seen wearing a red shirt, leather jacket and leggings with good boots.

Personality: Takar is quick thinking and intelligent. He is a mysterious and thoughtful man who only truly opens up around great freinds. He is always looking for good opurtunities, the main reason he accepted to join with the other adventurer's on his journy. 

Class

Equipment: A sword, a backpack, a coil of rope and 10 provisions.

Background: Takar wwas born to a travelling family that was the leadign family of a small tribe. He grew up learning all the skills that it took to travel across the plains of Allansia, including the use of sword, leadership and foraging. At the age of 30, after growing up into an intelligent, quick thinking man, Takar's father died and the leadership of the tribe fell to Takar as his oldest son. 

Although the beggining of his rule was successful the luck soon turned. The tribe was set upon by theives and roobed. Although Takar led a brave defence of his people him followers were cut down until only Takar and a handful others survived. Takar cursed his life and ran from his responsibilities. He set out to find the meaning of his life. And so, with nly basic equipment, Tkar made his way towards Kallamehr.

Skill:

Stamina:

Luck:

hope it is ok.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

That looks ok flash.

Skill: 5+6=11
Stamina: 2+6+12=2-
Luck: 4+6=10


And if no-one has any objections i am going to post up the action thread.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

That is the action thread up. Sorry for all the text but it was needed. Have fun and the update will be after the last person has posted or wedensday. Hurry up and make your descision or the Baron dies.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

at the beginning do we write how we all met up or are we already together


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

you are travelling to the city together.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Hope my post's OK, Romero


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

that's really good. I love your description of magic. And son of azurman, i can tell your inepness is going to be, um, intresting.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

ye but who knows my explosive errr personality might end up saving us,hopefully


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

it might. For HOGGLORD and flash43, seeing as both the wizards have taken to the skys it is almost impossible for you to get through the doors. But i will make an exception. If one of you joins the assult on the door then, with the combined efforts of you and the soldiers, you will break through. Or you can just climb the ivy like Jugor.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

if you want i could alter mine but i might do a little more than blow the doors off


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

you can if you want. But malochai might need some help. I am not saying there will be a fight up there, just saying there might be. It is up to you if you edit or not.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

Could I blow the door and the explosion send me flying up to the roof


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

uhhh. I could possibly let you off but it would mean that you use up two magic points. The only option is if you throw fire at the door before levitating up.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

Cause I was thinking of using fire on the door but my spell exploding and I get shot up into the sky


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

sorry. No can do. You would have to use two magic points or it would be to easy. And if you got thrown up into the air i doubt you would be able to land gracefully on the top of the tower.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah, more like



> He flew through the air. Yes, he was going to reach the tower...
> 
> He reached it all right. Flew right through one window and out the other, on his way to a date with the floor.
> 
> Splat


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

I've edited it to say I break the doors and take the stairs with the warriors


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

you just broke the first rule. I clearly said to end your posst with your choice. The whole point is that each option will present it's oen problem. If you breack through the doors then you end at that and i tell you of the inside of the tower next update. And the same with the other choices. Either blow the doors, fly up or do both but if you do both then you won't have as many spells to cast ffor the entirity of the act.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

i said in the post that i blew the doors and that i was about to enter i never said i did enter


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

oh. Well in that case i apologize. I misunderstood. Now we wait for the warriors to post then it is on with the show.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

how many warriors are there


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

probably around 4-5 NPC warriors. Why? Working out what support you have. And to the two left to post, you can now walk through the remains of the door and follow fumblemore or follow Jugor up the ivy.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

I meant character warriors


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

oh. Just the two. HOGGLORD and flash. Unless you count Jugor


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Ok so that is the update up. We need to keep a good pace for this to flow and not die. So get posting.

And if you think those enemies were easy don't worry, this is just the beggining. And if you thought hey were hard then you should already be diggin your grave.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Posted up, I'm still a little sketchy on the rules of this RP, so tell me if I've done something wrong.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

that is all good and fine HOGGLORD. If you have any queries just pm me and i wll happily answer them. I like your comment about 'getting in' with the baroness. 

And for all, don't worry if you don't like swords as i am sure you can buy some stuff in town.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

posted my one


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

ok. So the two of you have posted and only flash and malochai left. Maybe we can break some kind of record and get two updates in one day. Come on guys. We can make and break that record.

And unlucky for HOGGLORD i fear your chances with the baroness is probably postponed if she faints finding out her husband is dead.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

I'll have a post up some point today, as soon as I can


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

that's good to hear. I wonder if there is some kind of rule about two updates a day. Cause it looks like we are going to find out. No-one has any problems with that do they?


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

I don't. It'd be pretty impressive!


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

there we are then. updated again. whoop whoop. some tough puzzle's there but i am sure you can work them out.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

I've got a guess at the riddle


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

Romero since I guessed it right can I post it


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

on the action you can. Well done on working it out though i am sure the others would have. You can unlock at the bottom of the tower.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

keep posting everybody


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

cmon people post


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

Guys Keep Posting


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

I have posted, right?


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

ye u have its just flash and malochai


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

sorry all. I am going to be unable to post on this or any other rpor the forseeable future. Bye, and i wigh this rp luck, it is great so far.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

well i guess its just malochai then


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Should I PM him? Get him to post?


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

well if you want


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

I PM'd him, Spread the word that I'm gone 'till wednesday.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

well lets just wait for romero to decde what to do cause i hope this rp doesnt go dead


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

In recognition to the great commitment you all have in this RP i have a nice update for you. Expect riddles and weapons . 

If anyone has any problems do not hesitate to get in touch with me so i can sort it out.

Sorry to hear flash has to go but i hope that between the remaining 4 of us we can keep this RP alive.

As a result to flash leaving i have decided that at the end of Act 1: The Curse of Kallamehr (still a while away) i will re-open recruitment for any that wish to join.

So if you are reading this now and want to get involved please say so.

Expect update very soon as a reward.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

so will flahes character be killed off or just leave


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

well, you can decide that, but i don't see how he could have died so maybe he just left


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

well for the first i think its to do with a boat/ship but location i dont know.
the second i think is a beer barrel at th place they hang criminals and the third not a clu.
what has everyone else come up with.

for the thief i was wandering if instead of fighting i could merely trip him up using my staff


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey everyone, I'm leaving today at 9am and won't have any Wifi as far as I know 'till wednesday. If there are any updates before then (I know how fast this updates) make Harald get drunk in a fashion of you're choosing and leave him unfit for active service. If no update occurs, I'll add to my post afterwards.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

sorry to hear you will be gone for a while HOGGLORD.

Good posting so far and some very good guesses. Of course, i can't say whether they are rgiht or wrong 

And on the subject of a city map, ask and you will receive. It will probably make the riddles a lot easier but hey


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

I've pretty much finished writing up my post; just would like Romero to clarify something for me (I've sent him a PM). It should be up just as soon as I get a reply.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

well done everyone for your posts. Expect the update soon. If you wish, you can split up to search the town, thus cutting down on time.

And a quick hint, visiting some of the places without any item might be useful to.

And nice dagger Malochai


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Romero's Own said:


> In recognition to the great commitment you all have in this RP i have a nice update for you. Expect riddles and weapons .
> 
> If anyone has any problems do not hesitate to get in touch with me so i can sort it out.
> 
> ...


I'm willing to join another of your RP's 

Gimmie a bit and I'll sort out a character sheet and post up in here beofre the day is done, with background and story of how he joins the quest .


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Good to hear Ratvan, looking forward to seeing your character, preferably a warrior. 

For the rest, in the true nature of this rp, lets have another update


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Name: Venerio lo Grato

Age: 20

Appearance: Venerio stands 6’ tall with a dark tan and green eyes, he dresses in leather boots, trousers and wears a jacket of hardened studded leather. His dark near black hair that reaches his shoulders is typically tied at the nape of his neck with a dark green band. A copper circlet with an opal set in the centre is placed on his head with his hair swept back to keep it out of his eyes during a fight. His tall muscular frame belies his speed of movement and balance.

Personality: Venerio is a jovial and light hearted character who however is quick to defend his honour and those of the women that he has bedded.

Class: Warrior

Equipment: Warrior: Sword, Backpack, Coil of Rope, 10 provisions which heal 2 stamina each

Background: Venerio is a womaniser of great repute, from an early age he learned that the key to a womans heart (and loins) was the ability to put them at ease and to flatter them with kind words, soft eyes and a talent for playing the harp beautifully. On more then one occasion he has been forced to defend himself after his amorous adventures with the wife and daughter of a wealthy merchant. Fleeing the vengeance of the cuckold merchant and those hired to punish him for his advances brought him to Kallamehr, where he witnessed the death of the Baron in amongst the press of the crowd, the mocking words of the character who disappeared into the airship. In the fall out Venerio made his way back through the city towards the docks.

Stamina: 22

Skill: 12

Luck: 12


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

looks good Ratvan, you stats are as follows.

Stamina: 4+6+12=22

Skill: 6+6=12

Luck: 4+8=12

my only problem is how you will receive the armour and weapons that the rest are receiving.

Malochai, you can extend your post to include how you beat the game if you want as well.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Ahh, I wasn't sure whether or not that would be a part of the next update. I need to go offline for about an hour/an hour and a half but I'll add to it after that k:


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

It's good to hear people are taking interest in this rp


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

ok, good posting all. Expect update tommorow, you can have your charcter come in then Ratvan.

Ratvan, If you have an idea for an place to be get in touch, otherwise i will place you randomly, probably market square.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Market square sounds good bound to be a few women looking at the various wares Venerio can entertain himself with

as for the armour and weapons, how abouts I win them gambling?


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

Well since you said you were headin to docks we could run into each other


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Romero; I've edited in beating the con and buying some ale


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

ok, ratvan, gambling sounds ok as a way to gain the armour and weapons, if you can sort it out so that it works then go for it.

Son of azurman, good idea about the docks, i will most probably put Ratvan's character watching the minotaur. And you need no decide whether you are fighting or not, or explain the spells.

Malochai, thanks for that.

As a note of intrest, everytime you leave a location you will arrive back in the market, where the update after you can decide where to go, if that makes sense.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

k ive updated


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

that is the new update up, hope you enjoy.

And Ratvan, you have to get used to this kind of pace


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

Ok guys I've figured the next item it's the minotaurs nose ring,maybe we should head back and try to get it


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

I thought yesterday it had something to do with the minotaur and then forgot to say anything :facepalm:


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

k me and romero have been talking and we've agreed that at the end of this part well be leaving fumblemore behind as he's too wacky and replacing him with a kind of bow/ranger character


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Will you hate me if I answer the rest of the riddles for you?


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

so if anyone wants to join they can be a wizard


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

yes Santaire, they will, lol. i kind of hinted to son of azurman so he might get it. You will have to join up to show off your riddle skills


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

You hinted :shok:

That's an outrage. It's a scandal. I will have someone's head for this!

Quick you, innocent bystander.

I'll give you a bag of gold if you do this. Kneel and put your head there. Stay still.

*Chop*

Here's that bag of gold.

Muhahahahahahaha

Muhahahahahahahahahahahaha

Muhaha... *dissolves into coughing fit*

Ahem. Anyway fancies himself a riddle solver does he? We'll see about that... :spiteful:


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

.........

just take your pills and talk to the men in the white coats 

so is that a yes to joining?


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

im working on m second character sheat now


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

santaire whats your character gonna be a warrior or a wizard.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Double post!!!

Kill!!!!!!!!!!

Warrior


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

Name:noul tiiviste
age:20
Gender:male
appearance:noul has deep brown eyes interlaced with grey,his cheek bones are high and stick out further than most.no age is upon his face but dirt remains on his face.he has dirty blonde hair that reaches his shoulders and no fringe he has,a green hooded leather cloak interlaced with gold thread covers his back,he wears a brown shirt laced with leather strips and an eagle is sown into the front with green thread.across his neck is a necklace showing the fangs of the beasts he has killed,he wears long leather trousers and iron bracers on his arm have the image of a beast carved into the surface.on his back he carries a sophisticated crossbow,specially made by the finest craftsman in allansia it is faster to reload and quieter than ordinary crossbows.around his waist he wears a iron plated leather belt with a bolt holder on the back to keep his ammunition together,both his bracers have a tiny scabbard on the under side to keep his two knives.his clothes are dirty and weathered but they hold and protect him in his conflicts.

personality:a very stealthy character is noul but give him a drink and he will talk till the end of time (or just till he k.os),he is very loyal to his friends and is good at convincing merchants to get a good price.he will often protect his friends and due to his skills as a hunter he will often supply for them aswell.

class:bowmen

equipment:two knives,a crossbow,a backpack,9 provisions (i didn't know how many so i put in the middle),coil of rope.

background:
as a child noul was born in kallamehr to a father who's wife passed away at child birth,noul’s father junro tiiviste was a hunter who ran a stall in the square for rabbits,deer and other fine meats.eventually the busy city was to much for them and they moved out into the countryside and build a log cabin at the foot of a mountain,from the age of 6 Junro taught his sun how to survive:how to fire a crossbow,what plants to eat,were to shoot a deer.at the age of eleven noul and his father were tracking a deer through the plains,as they were getting ready to fire a roar erupted from behind and his father was lifted high above the ground.the sudden roar startled noul and rolled him onto his back,as he looked up he saw a minotaur crushing his father with his bare hands.in fear noul fired a bolt into the beasts shoulder,the beast was wounded but not enough.the beast let out a roar and chased the boy across the plains.eventually the boy tripped sending himself plummeting into the ground face first,as the boy rolled over to see the beast he was over whelmed with fear.the bull-man now stood over him getting ready to finish off the boy,just then as all hope faded something happened.a man leaped at the creature,with a sword in hand he swung at the beast again and again until finally he pierced the beast through its chest.This man saved noul and carried him to safety,as they sat around a roaring fire the man revealed himself to be Jugor naut a traveling warrior who trekked across the land of Allansia.

up until noul was 16 they fought together and travelled together and then the day came,on his 16th birthday noul sat down with jugor in a small campsite under the shadow of the mountains of grief and it was there they decided to split ways,in the morning they said goodbye and parted ways.noul spent the next 4 years as a hunter for hire who would bring customers what they wished from a minotaurs head to troll bones.Noul set up a nice little business for himself and it was a week after his 20th birthday that he decided to pack up camp and set off back home to kallamehr,upon arriving in town he noticed how much everything had changed but his attention was caught when a group of guards carried past him the burnt body of a mighty warrior and it is from there that his journey starts.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

ok, as agreed the character looks good, i will have to devise some new rules for combat but i pretty much have them.

If you are on your own, you will get ine shot before you must fight face to face, if you are with someone else then you will go support and i will roll to see if you hit or not, and unless the cc guy fighting dies you will not go into close combat. And you will only do 2 damage.

On that note, Malochai,as you are the only wizard left, if you are with someone else you can go support and throw fire or something similair.

And if anyone wants to throw a spear then they can do that in the first round, they would automatically hit and do 2 damage.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

k so its best if i stick with someone


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

yes, probably.

Ok, will have to postpone udate because
a: long update, getting rid of fumblemore and bringing in noul
b: off to watch brave so no time

will try and write when i get back but unlikely, still tome for you Snatire if you want to come in theis update


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Dude, I've a bunch of rps to catch up with. The time it'll take you to watch a film and write an update is not enough


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

so what does everyone think kill the beast or just take its nose


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

We're returning the beast, Kristan's honour demands it  Just take the nose ring.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

so we use a sword to cut the ring?
without actually killing the beast its gonna be a bit difficult gettng a miotaur to gie up his nose ring


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Well, currently, Jugor has his sword to it's throat ... If it was in any state to fight back, it would be


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

If we're returning the Beast to the merchant would he be able to give us the nose ring as a reward? And as a Beastmen player I don't like the thought of killing a Minotaur


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

the next item is at the nautical academy


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

And what is the item? Plus, I want to see if there's anything of interest in any of the other locations


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

well the actual item i don't know yet but I'm working on it.
it is good to check the other locations but i thought i might as well say.

can anyone make sense of this "su icture orth ook to lif"as after reading the riddle again i realised the first location bit was spelling.
e.g.my first is in south but not in north=su and so on

p.s.spaces might be in it i dont know


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

remember, you can ask Dappa/Jugor

Ahhh, i know what your problem is, you are confusing the location riddle with the item riddle. And you all worker out the item right fromthe start so just look back and SOA knows the location


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Ok so this has been driving me made for f#cking ages, I think its the School

My first is in (S)outh but not in north,
My second is in pi(C)ture, but not in play,
My third is in fourt(H) and also worth,
My fourth is in bo(O)k and also in cook,
My fifth is in t(O)e, but now in sew,
My sixth is in (L)ife, but not in death
And together I'm found where children abound


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Guys just been told that I'm going to a meeting abroad this weekend so will not be able to post from 17th-21st unless work puts me up somewhere nice, if needs be just levae me in the loving arms of some women/locked up in the clink


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Tis true ratvan

School is the word.

Edit: Riddle answers, read at your peril!



1. Ship

2. School

3. Barrel

4. Parrot in a cage

5. Minotaur's nose ring

6. Minotuar in a/the Labyrinth


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

well done all, you are well on your way to getting all the items and finishing the first act  Just soa to post and we will be on our way. Have fun wherever you end up Ratvan.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Amsterdam  leave Friday afternoon for a 8am meeting monday morning, what will I do with my time on company expense? Mwahahahaha


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

sooo what're we waiting on?


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

not a clue


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Sorry, my dad's just back from Afghanistan so am a bit tied up. Will update as soon as i can.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Fair enough mate, glad he back safe and well


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Just HOGGLORD we are waiting on is it?


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Sorry everyone! I'll get my post up ASAP.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Come on everyone, post post post


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Sorry dude, I'll try and get one up soon


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

sorry got distracted and forgot the update was up will work on it in morning


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Lets go people, we are too close to stop now


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

cmon post


----------

